# Our sweet bunny-boy, Hornsby-Rabbit



## Glenn (Jul 9, 2009)

:cry1::bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2:ray: 

Hornsby joined his first bonded mate, Loveythis morning:

"Amidst tears of anguisho'er the loss of MY BOY

Our special bond but only interrupted 

We realize he suffers not, 

Andwe rejoice at the vision ofour first buns

Reunited, running & loving togetheronce again"



With still aching hearts, we shall always love you & hold your memory dear Hornby-man! Glenn & Ginger aka your Dad & Mom


----------



## JimD (Jul 10, 2009)

binky free little ones


ray::rainbow:we'll see you on the other side


----------



## Glenn (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 10, 2009)

So very sorry Glenn :cry1:
but he did have a wonderful life with you 

Binky free little guy ...

Maureen


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2009)

Both of you fought the good fight. Hornsby couldn't have been in better hands. 

But his passing is still gut-wrenching, I was so sorry to see this post.

:rip: Hornsby


sas :sad:


----------



## Glenn (Jul 10, 2009)

TY so much for those words of comfort Maureen...He, I mean "We" really did have a wonderful life...and strangely paradoxically, special moments & hours of the last 7 weeks were in many ways the best for us both.

It sure hurts though...ouch...

I'll be back soon to share all things bun.

Peace, out
Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jul 10, 2009)

Pipp...I didn't cry this much when my mom died!..lol...gulp...sob...

TY, TY TY.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Such a special boy. Your tribute to him is so moving and heartfelt. All I can add is that I know you cared for him deeply and took such wonderful care of him. He was blessed to be in your family, and I can tell that your lives were enriched by him. Binky free, Hornsby, with your Lovey, no longer suffering. Watch over your family, who misses you terribly.
:rainbow:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 10, 2009)

(((Glenn))) I am very sorry to read this. RIP Hornsby.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of Hornsby's passing. Whether we've had our babies for a short time or a long one, it's still not easy to say goodbye and let them go. Binky free little boy. :bunnyangel:


----------



## anneq (Jul 10, 2009)

Binky-free at the Bridge, Hornsby:magicwand:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss! Binky-free at the Bridge, Hornsby! :rainbow:ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for yourloss. Binky free Hornsby.


----------

